# all natural Coconut scents?



## SillyKitty (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm new to soapmaking, but from what I've read any coconut scent you can find is going to be a FO and completely fake.

On the one hand I want to make all natural soap without any FO, but on the other hand I REALLY love coconut smell!

Do anyone think it would be possible to get a good coconut smell by infusing coconut meat in oil?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 9, 2013)

:wink: You can't have your cake and eat it too.
If you want to keep your products "as natural as possible" (not so much with lye, chemically extracted oils and EO's that often contain added aroma-chemicals) your fragrance options will be limited.
No fruits other than citrus.

Finding a true fresh coconut FO that sticks and does not morph is like trying to catch a unicorn anyway :razz:


----------



## savonierre (Jul 9, 2013)

What dagmar said. It is next door to impossible to find a true Coconut fragrance, ime.


----------



## green soap (Jul 9, 2013)

Not easy for soap, but you can make a wonderfully coconut scented lotion bar using unrefined coconut oil as one of the oils.  Make sure the cocoa butter is deodorized if you use CB, otherwise it will overwhelm the coconut scent.


----------

